# Introducing....me!



## blacksheep1 (May 27, 2006)

Hi, everyone.
I'm blacksheep1, an Air Force brat whose parents both served: Dad from 1968-1998, Mom from 1969-1974. Grandpa served in the Army Air Corps, other Grandpa served in the Army Air Force until it switched to the reg. Air Force.
I joined this forum to see if I could learn any information about a particular plane I'm constantly drawn to at the Wright-Patterson AFB Museum here in Dayton, Ohio. The name of the plane is the Strawberry B*tch. If anyone can tell me anything about this plane, I'd appreciate it! I think she's a B-24, but I'm not sure. She has no ball turret, only side guns, a nose gun, and a top turret. All the photos we take of her come out blurred and you can't even tell you're looking at a plane. Sure would appreciate any help!

Thanks!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 27, 2006)

Here ya go.....

The B-24D-160-CO (S/N 42-72843) "Strawberry Bit*h flew combat missions from North Africa in 1943-44 with the 512th Bomb Squadron. The aircraft was named, in part, because of the pinkish-tinted paint. It did NOT take part, however, in one of the most famous missions, the huge raid on the oil refinery complex at Ploesti, Romania on August 1, 1943.


----------



## Erich (May 27, 2006)

a 12th AF rig correct or at least at the time before a transfer to a B-24 unit in the 15th out of Italy, pink desert camo removed to olive-drab and finally all over aluminum to make them stand out to Luftwaffe a/c . . . 8) 

might want to go to www.armyairforces.com

join up and look through old postings under heavy bombers as the information is there . . . . .


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 27, 2006)

Hello!


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2006)

Welcome to the site.

Good info Les and Erich.


----------



## Wildcat (May 28, 2006)

Hi there!


----------



## evangilder (May 28, 2006)

Welcome aboard, blacksheep1.


----------



## Clave (May 29, 2006)

Welcome...and post more..


----------



## lesofprimus (May 29, 2006)

The guy aint coming back guys, so stop with the hellos and the welcomes.............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2006)




----------

